# YM/SKYPE for 40's



## kimie (Sep 8, 2013)

pls PM me your YM/SKYPE if you are in 40's age group, 

i so need help and support from my similar age group, 

thanks!!!


----------



## Twittlebug (Sep 13, 2013)

*SKYPE for 40's*

I am in my 40's and could be added to SKYPE


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Great idea - maybe you should put this in the 30+ section as well? There's also a 40+section but only about 4 people actually use it. The 30 + would be better.

I'd like to skype with you - I'll PM you my username.


----------

